# Renommer des majuscules en minuscules...



## TheBob (31 Décembre 2003)

Salut à vous!

Voilà mon problème : lorsque je transfert des fichiers de mon PC vers l'iPod, puis de l'iPod vers mon Mac, je me retrouve souvent avec des noms de fichiers tout en majuscules (alors qu'au départ ils sont en minuscules, bien entendu... sinon, ça ne serait pas un probèlme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Bref, quand il n'y a que 2 ou 3 fichiers, ça ne demande pas un effort surhumain de renommer à la main, mais là, j'ai une centaine de fichiers qui me "crient" dessus!

Alors je voudrais savoir s'il n'y a pas un moyen de passer automatiquement tous ces noms de fichiers en minuscules (actuellement, nom+extension sont en majuscules), en utilisant par exemple une commande du Terminal, ou un AppleScript...!?


----------



## TheBob (31 Décembre 2003)

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé comment faire!
Il y a déjà un script qui réalise ce que je voulais, dans le dossier Applications/AppleScript/Exemples...


----------

